# converting root zfs volume to GELI



## jtotheh (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a box with the root filesystem on ZFS, and it has beadm environments. It's running 10.2-RELEASE-p9. Is there a way I can convert the root ZFS filesystem to be GELI encrypted?


----------



## jtotheh (Feb 20, 2016)

getopt said:


> Conversion? If there were one, it would be dangerous loosing data, if something went wrong.
> Convenient? Depends on definition.
> 
> First backup your system.
> ...




I was hoping to convert each disk/partition to GELI one at a time til they were all converted.  Also, will the beadm functionality work with encrypted ZFS root?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2016)

Once the disk is encrypted with GELI it will function transparently.


----------

